# catapult thickness



## barrybrown26 (Feb 5, 2013)

will 30mm of oak at 110 wide be enough to make a catapult out of?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Should be plenty, depending on the design of the frame you want to make. Oak is pretty tough and 30mm is pretty thick.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep, this will be enough. When I make boardcuts or laminations I cut my slabs at 110mm x 150mm. And like Charles said I also find 30mm is kinda thick. My preference is to stay between 18 and 24 mm thickness. But this differs what kind of slingshot I want to make and also how big your hands are. For a Hammerhead design for example thicker boards are better. 30mm +


----------



## barrybrown26 (Feb 5, 2013)

ive no idea what design im going to do as yet, but i got the chance at some 30mm so i bought it.i might get some thickness planed off it if the it doesnt fit my hand too well


----------



## barrybrown26 (Feb 5, 2013)

but im open to suggestions as to what design to make tho


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What suits me, or someone else, might not suit you. Check around on some of the designs and find something that appeals to you. Then try it. That's the only way I know to find out what is best for yourself.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I like my frames thick, they just feel more stable, 3/4 - 1". But its all personal preference. From what I've seen personally, most people who are pulling on heavier bands for hunting, want a thicker frame.
Also, i wouldn't recommend using any wood, ply or solid, with a thickness less than 3/4 .


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Why 3/4 inch? It seems like plywood/multiplex comes in that standard thickness and many custom slingshot makers merely adopted that generic thickness. Doesn't slingshot design play a factor, you know height & width of forks, also shooting method (OTT or TTF)? If you're shooting big Rufus size rocks I can understand a fat & robust slingshot to withstand possible fork hits!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

If using a plywood, I think 1/2" if thick enough for most designs and bands, but I prefer and recommend 3/4". I steer clear of solid boards cuts since having a bad fork hit and break.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

1/2 in ply will work but in all honesty unless youre planning on building up the handle it really isnt all that comfortable with alot of desogns. The only thing wrong with solid wood is that people who dont know how to shoot with out getting fork hits shouldnt be using it.


----------

